

Ask HN: Any recommendation for reading glasses? - jebblue

I have searched and can&#x27;t find a pair of reading glasses that don&#x27;t smudge several times a day, talk about frustrating, any ideas for a pair that&#x27;s more smudge free?
======
blueatlas
I like Sportex reading glasses. Very light weight and comfortable. Not sure
about smudges, but I haven't had any problems. Easy to clean though.

[http://www.amazon.com/Select---Vision-4050150GY-Sportex-
Read...](http://www.amazon.com/Select---Vision-4050150GY-Sportex-
Readers/dp/B00AO7R462/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1438637695&sr=8-1&keywords=sportex)

~~~
jebblue
Thanks, I read some reviews, seems there are some weakness issues with them.

------
Baobei
Try Warby Parker. They have issues delivering (allow a month) but the product
is good. My husband bought sunglasses with diff prescriptions in both eyes and
they work great, no smudge issues.

------
AnimalMuppet
I just use cheapo off-the-shelf ones from Walmart or Target.

But I think the heart of the issue is, I had glasses as a kid, and I learned
how to handle them without smudging them much.

When they do smudge, I just run some water on them, then use liquid hand soap,
then rinse.

